# شهيد الإسكندرية الشماس "جورج فتحى".. ربطوه بالحبال وكهربوه بسلك (المكواه) حتى احترقت أمعاؤه.



## صوفيا مجدى (8 أكتوبر 2009)

*شهيد الإسكندرية الشماس "جورج فتحى".. ربطوه بالحبال وكهربوه بسلك (المكواه) حتى احترقت أمعاؤه.*

 
عاجل: شهيد الإسكندرية الشماس "جورج فتحى".. ربطوه بالحبال وكهربوه بسلك (المكواه) حتى احترقت أمعاؤه.
​
 كتبها شريف رمزي المحامي - الأقباط الأحرار 7/10

الأقباط يزُفون شهيداً جديداً إلى السماء... الشماس "جورج فتحى".. ربطوه بالحبال وكهربوه بسلك (المكواه) حتى احترقت أمعاؤه.

حادث بشع شهدته منطقة غُربال بمحرم بك - الإسكندرية- بعد ظُهر أمس الثلاثاء 6 اكتوبر فى حدود الساعة الثالثة عَصراً..

حيث قُتل الشماس "جورج فتحى شفيق اندراوس" (ويعمل بمستشفى شمس البر التابعة لجمعية السيدات القبطية) بطريقة وحشية يُندى لها الجبين..
مَسرح الأحداث:

والد الضحية جالساً بصحبة أخرين بمقهى على بُعد أمتار قليلة من منزله رقم 86 شارع محسن باشا بمنطقة غُربال، ويلفت نظره خروج شخصين (مُلتحيين) من الباب الرئيسي للمنزل، لكنه لم يُعر الأمر أهمية لعِلمه بوجود سُكان مُسلمين بالمنزل..
لحظات وينتبه (الأب) على أصوات استغاثة من الجيران لوجود رائحة احتراق قوية (شياط) تنبعث من الشقة التى يسكن فيها مع أبنه الأصغر (جورج) بمفردهما بعد وفاة الزوجة (والدة جورج) قبل فترة ليست ببعيدة، فيهرول الأب وصُحبته نحو الشقة ليُفاجأ بأبنه "جورج فتحى شفيق اندراوس" البالغ من العُمر 29 عاماً، مَقتولاً، بعد أن قيده مجهولين بحبال ووضعوا سلك (مكواه كهربائية) مُتصل بالكهرباء فى بطنه حتى احترقت وظهرت أمعاؤه...

تم استدعاء الشُرطة ثم حضرت جهات التحقيق التى أنهت عملها فى حدود الساعة الثامنة مساءاً، بتحرير المَحضر رقم 12506/ 2009 إدارى محرم بك، وأمرت بنقل الجُثمان إلى المَشرحة..

شهود العيان أكدوا على وجود أثار مقاومة من الضحية للجُناه، حيث عُثر بمكان الجريمة على بقاية مسبحة (سِبحة)، وجزء من جلبية أو قميص مُمزق (كوم)..

تسلم الأب جُثمان أبنه بعد ظُهر اليوم، وتم نقله إلى الكنيسة التى يَخدم بها -كنيسة الملاك ميخائيل بغربال- حيث اجريت له مراسم التجنيز الخاصة بالشمامسة، وزُف الجُثمان بالألحان الكنسية وسط حضور كثيف للأقباط من مناطق مُتفرقة بالإسكندرية، وبمُشاركة وكيل البطريركية (القُمص رويس مرقس) وعدد من أعضاء المجلس المِلى السَكندرى، وانطلق موكب الجنازة المَهيب إلى المدافن وسط حضور ملحوظ لأفراد من جهاز أمن الدولة والشرطة، ولايزال التواجد الأمنى بمنطقة الحدث حتى الساعة، وحالة من الهدوء المَشوب بالحُزن والحَذر تُخيم على منطقة الحادث والمناطق القريبة منها وسط ذهول الأقباط وهَلعهم، وترقبهم لما ستُسفر عنه التحقيقات، خاصة وانها ليست المرة الأولى التى تَشهد فيها منطقة مُحرم بك أحداثا من هذا النوع، دون رادع أمنى أو جزاء عادل للجُناه..

تحدثنا مع عادل (الأخ الأكبر للضحية) الذى لم تُسعفه حالته النفسية ليُفضى إلينا بتفاصيل أكثر، لكنه أكد صحة الرواية كما نقلتها إلينا مصادرنا..

القس فيلوباتير جميل -كاهن كنيسة العذراء ومار يوحنا بفيصل- عَبر للأقباط الأحرار عن صدمته حال إبلاغه بالخبر، حيث كانت تَربطه بالضحية علاقات ودية نشأت نتيجة لاهتمام (الشماس جورج) برُفات القديسين، ومُساعدته لأبونا فى الحصول على أجزاء من رُفات بعض القديسين حتى يتثنى لشعب كنيسة العذراء ومار يوحنا بفيصل التبرك منها فى كنيستهم..

وقال القس فيلوباتير جميل: هالنى بِشدة أن اسمع خبر انتقال شخص مثل جورج بهذه الطريقة المُروعة، فقد كان خادماً تقياً ومشهود له بالطيبة وحُسن الخُلق، ومُحباً للجميع...


----------



## Ferrari (8 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: شهيد الإسكندرية الشماس "جورج فتحى".. ربطوه بالحبال وكهربوه بسلك (المكواه) حتى احترقت أمعاؤه.*

*
ربنا يرحمه ويقدس روحة

والرب يعزي اهل الشهيد

وادى الاسلام وسماحته اللى بيقولوا عليها

ربنا يتعامل مع اللى بيأذوا الناس

شكراً على الخبر
*​


----------



## النهيسى (8 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: شهيد الإسكندرية الشماس "جورج فتحى".. ربطوه بالحبال وكهربوه بسلك (المكواه) حتى احترقت أمعاؤه.*

* من اسوأ الاخبار


كيرياليسون


الرب ينيح نفسه فى الفردوس
مع احباؤه
ابراهيم واسحق ويعقوب

الله يرحمنا الله يرحمنا الله يرحمنا

شكرا  اختنا صوفيا​*


----------



## Dr.Lilian (8 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: شهيد الإسكندرية الشماس "جورج فتحى".. ربطوه بالحبال وكهربوه بسلك (المكواه) حتى احترقت أمعاؤه.*

*الرب يدافع عنكم وانتم صامتون. ربنا يعزي باباه واسرته ويعطيهم قوة الاحتمال *


----------



## Dr.Lilian (8 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: شهيد الإسكندرية الشماس "جورج فتحى".. ربطوه بالحبال وكهربوه بسلك (المكواه) حتى احترقت أمعاؤه.*

*ياجماعة اي حد يعرف تفصيل عن المرحوم جورج يقولنا*


----------



## Dr.Lilian (8 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: شهيد الإسكندرية الشماس "جورج فتحى".. ربطوه بالحبال وكهربوه بسلك (المكواه) حتى احترقت أمعاؤه.*

*ياجماعة اي حد يعرف تفاصيل عن المرحوم جورج يقولنا ويكتبها عشان يمكن نوصل لحاجة*


----------



## صوفيا مجدى (8 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: شهيد الإسكندرية الشماس "جورج فتحى".. ربطوه بالحبال وكهربوه بسلك (المكواه) حتى احترقت أمعاؤه.*

شكرا اخوتى على تعزياتكم
الرب يعطى اسرته الصبر والعزاء    ​


----------



## monmooon (8 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: شهيد الإسكندرية الشماس "جورج فتحى".. ربطوه بالحبال وكهربوه بسلك (المكواه) حتى احترقت أمعاؤه.*

*موته بشعه بجد 
ربنا يرحمه ويصبر اهله 
ويحافظ علي شعبه وربنا ينور طريقهم بقي 
وبيقولو انه مفيش اضطهاد امال اللي حصل ده نسميه ايه 
ربنا يباركك وشكراً لنقل الخبر​​*


----------



## tasoni queena (8 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: شهيد الإسكندرية الشماس "جورج فتحى".. ربطوه بالحبال وكهربوه بسلك (المكواه) حتى احترقت أمعاؤه.*

الله يرحمه ويرحمنا جميعا

هجرب اروح كنيسة محرم بيه وأسال بأذن الله

شكرا على الخبر المحزن ده​


----------



## esamkoko123 (8 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: شهيد الإسكندرية الشماس "جورج فتحى".. ربطوه بالحبال وكهربوه بسلك (المكواه) حتى احترقت أمعاؤه.*

*صلى من اجلنا ياشهيد المسيح واذكرنا فى فردوس النعيم0000ربنا ينيح  نفسك فى فردوس النعيم 0000امين*


----------



## النهيسى (8 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: شهيد الإسكندرية الشماس "جورج فتحى".. ربطوه بالحبال وكهربوه بسلك (المكواه) حتى احترقت أمعاؤه.*

صور الشهيد


----------



## Dr.Lilian (8 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: شهيد الإسكندرية الشماس "جورج فتحى".. ربطوه بالحبال وكهربوه بسلك (المكواه) حتى احترقت أمعاؤه.*


*الاسم الكامل :جورج فتحي شفيق اندراوس
المنطقة :الغربال بمحرم بك الاسكندرية 
السكن :رقم 86 شارع محسن باشا
المَحضر رقم 12506/ 2009 

و دي صورته *​


----------



## صوفيا مجدى (8 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: شهيد الإسكندرية الشماس "جورج فتحى".. ربطوه بالحبال وكهربوه بسلك (المكواه) حتى احترقت أمعاؤه.*

مرسى  النهيسى على الصور 
مرسى دكتورة  ليليان على المعلومات 
الرب ينيح نفسه فى فردوس النعيم ​


----------



## candy shop (8 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: شهيد الإسكندرية الشماس "جورج فتحى".. ربطوه بالحبال وكهربوه بسلك (المكواه) حتى احترقت أمعاؤه.*

*ربنا يرحمه 

مع المسيح ذاك افضل

ربنا يصبر اهله 

ربنا يتصرف  مع المجرمين 

خبر محزن جداااااااااا
​*


----------



## جيلان (8 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: شهيد الإسكندرية الشماس "جورج فتحى".. ربطوه بالحبال وكهربوه بسلك (المكواه) حتى احترقت أمعاؤه.*

*يا ربى تعبت خلاص من الاخبار دى خصوصا فى اسكندرية
مش هقول غير انهم يستنوا الى يضحك فى الاخر حتى لو كان الاخر ده السما
اتصرف يا يسوع*


----------



## zezza (8 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: شهيد الإسكندرية الشماس "جورج فتحى".. ربطوه بالحبال وكهربوه بسلك (المكواه) حتى احترقت أمعاؤه.*

بسم الصليب 
طب ايه السبب اللى خلى الناس دى تعمل كدة ......... معقولة وصلت بيهم قلة الادب و عمى القلب انهم يعملوا كدة فى انسان.. بدون اى ذنب !!!
ربنا يرحمه و ينيح نفسه لان مع المسيح ذاك افضل جدا 
و يديى اهله الصبر


----------



## تامر ابن البابا (8 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: شهيد الإسكندرية الشماس "جورج فتحى".. ربطوه بالحبال وكهربوه بسلك (المكواه) حتى احترقت أمعاؤه.*

يا جماعه استاذ جورج دوة ملاك بجد واللى عشرو يعرفو كويس 
ده لما حد يتصل بيه علشان يجب اجساد لنا س تعبانة كان بيجى جرى 
لحد المريض ويعطيه بركة الاجساد
يارب ارحمنا من عدو الخير


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (8 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: شهيد الإسكندرية الشماس "جورج فتحى".. ربطوه بالحبال وكهربوه بسلك (المكواه) حتى احترقت أمعاؤه.*

*ربنا يرحمه ويعزى اهله ويصبرهم
فعلا بقينا كل شوية نسمع اخبار محزنة اوى خصوصا فى اسكندرية
ربنا يتدخل ويتصرف وياخد حق اولاده 
رحمتك يارب كــــــــــــــــــيرياليسون​*


----------



## twety (8 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: شهيد الإسكندرية الشماس "جورج فتحى".. ربطوه بالحبال وكهربوه بسلك (المكواه) حتى احترقت أمعاؤه.*

*يارب ارحم*
*ايه الاخبار اللى تتعب الاعصاب دى*

*ربنا يرحم ويصبر اهله*


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: شهيد الإسكندرية الشماس "جورج فتحى".. ربطوه بالحبال وكهربوه بسلك (المكواه) حتى احترقت أمعاؤه.*

ربنا يرحمه 
احنا متأكدين يا يسوع انك مش هتسيب دم 
اولادك يروح كده 
طالبين رحمتك يا يسوع ​


----------



## Alexander.t (8 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: شهيد الإسكندرية الشماس "جورج فتحى".. ربطوه بالحبال وكهربوه بسلك (المكواه) حتى احترقت أمعاؤه.*


هذه هدية نصر اكتوبر للاقباط​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (8 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: شهيد الإسكندرية الشماس "جورج فتحى".. ربطوه بالحبال وكهربوه بسلك (المكواه) حتى احترقت أمعاؤه.*

أنا بصراحة مش عارفة أقول إيه 
لكن لي ملحوظة فى الموضوع دا ......... و هى 
ان القتلة دخلوا البيت وديه طبعا حاجة جديدة 
لإننا سمعنا عن القتل فى الشارع كتييييييير 
لكن القتل جوا بيت الضحية ( المسيحى ) و من جناة ملتحيين (مسلمين ) 
دا أولادنا بيرجعوا البيت بعد المدرسة و بيبقوا لوحدهم لغاية لما أرجع من الشغل 
و اللى أكتر من كدة إن فى ثلاثة أيام أجازة فى الاسبوع و طبعا قاعدين لوحدهم فى البيت 
إيه العمل ؟:big61:
أشترى كاميرات خفية و أجراس إنذار و للا أعمل إيه ؟؟
أنا بأصلى كل يوم إن ربنا ما يدخلناش فى تجربة و يحافظ على أولادنا:070104~242:
يارب أستر يارب


----------



## engy_love_jesus (8 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: شهيد الإسكندرية الشماس "جورج فتحى".. ربطوه بالحبال وكهربوه بسلك (المكواه) حتى احترقت أمعاؤه.*

_*ازكرنا امام عرش النعمة ​*_


----------



## BITAR (8 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: شهيد الإسكندرية الشماس "جورج فتحى".. ربطوه بالحبال وكهربوه بسلك (المكواه) حتى احترقت أمعاؤه.*

*اين المحبه *
*اين الامن*
*اين حبيب العادلى*
*لماذا قانون الغابه*
*لماذا المحمديين يعشقون الدماء*
*لماذا يارب تترك هؤلاء الهمج والبربر *
*يقتلون ابنائك*
*لك الله يا مصر*​


----------



## صوفيا مجدى (9 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: شهيد الإسكندرية الشماس "جورج فتحى".. ربطوه بالحبال وكهربوه بسلك (المكواه) حتى احترقت أمعاؤه.*

شكرا على تعزياتكم اخوتى 

وادعو الى اهلة بالصبر ​


----------

